# Chicago cops shoot teen



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

Chicago police officers shot and critically wounded a teenage boy who pointed a gun at them near the Cabrini-Green housing complex on the Near North Side Monday night, a police spokesman said. 
Near North District officers shot the teen, identified as 13-year-old Ellis Woodland, multiple times after he pulled a chrome gun from his pocket and began raising it at the officers at the Cabrini Green housing projects, police News Affairs Deputy Director Pat Camden said. The boy and another teen, currently in custody, were suspected in an armed robbery. 
"Armed robbery is somebody putting a gun in your face saying, Give me your money, said police spokesman Pat Camden. A police officer defending himself when he tells you to put (your) hands up and you come out with a gun, it is what it is."

NBC5's Kim Vatis reported Tuesday morning that some witnesses said that it looked like the teen was leaning over to put the gun down when the shots were fired.

*NBC5's Amy Jacobson reported that extra police were called to Children's Memorial Hospital for security purposes as dozens of the boy's family members and friends tried to get into the hospital. Police said the boy's father is a high-ranking gang member and they did not want anyone to retaliate. *
*Community activists expressed outrage at the shooting, marching from Children's Memorial Hospital to the 18th District. *
*"Another black man has been shot down by the police, said Fred Hampton Jr. "Excessive force is putting it mildly. Our babies aren't even immune to this."* 
A Near North District sergeant was flagged down around 330 W. Division St. about 5:10 p.m. by a victim who pointed out the offenders, saying they tried to rob the victim at gunpoint, Camden said. The offenders saw the victim talking to the sergeant and they bolted. The sergeant provided a description of the suspects over police radio. 
A squad car containing uniformed officers spotted a boy matching the description of a suspect at Clybourn and Division. The boy had his hands in his pockets when the officers got out of their vehicle, Camden said. They announced they were police officers and ordered the boy to put his hands up, Camden added. 
Woodland pulled his hands out of his pocket and in one hand had a chrome handgun that he raised towards the officers, Camden said. The officers fired several times at the boy, hitting him. 
Doctors at Children's Memorial Hospital, where the teen remained in critical condition Tuesday morning, said the boy was shot three times, in the stomach, arm, and leg, Vatis reported. 
Camden said the second suspect, also about 13 to 14 years old, was arrested in the area and another weapon was recovered. No charges had been filed as of about 8 p.m., he added. 
The officer who fired the shots was being interviewed Monday night. 
Results of a roundtable discussion into the shooting, to be held Monday night, will be available some time Tuesday, Camden said. 
_Additional information provided by the Chicago Sun-Times _
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Of course...another poor "black man shot down by police." Their babies arent even immune to this?? Fuck off you idiot...the kid never had a chance in a "community" where his "high ranking gang member" father is looked up to. Stop blaming the police because your "babies" dont know better than to pull a gun on a cop at 13 years old. Its always the same story...damn racist police...excessive force, but forget about the 13 year old armed robber carrying a gun. Moron. *


----------



## speccop (Nov 21, 2005)

Screw them. Play with guns, you're gonna get hurt. My only concern is for the officers involved in the shooting. It's difficult dealing with juveniles that try to hurt & kill the police. My prayers go out to them & hope they get the backing they need.

Be safe.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

He was such a nice young man,I know her woudnt have actually shot the officers .


----------



## Wiggum_1 (Dec 9, 2004)

Oh the poor boy ! Why didn't those officers shoot the gun out of his hand like they do on TV ?!!!


----------



## PBiddy35 (Aug 27, 2004)

Maybe if the kid was holding a stapler I could understand some concern. Good work to the police that maybe wouldnt have gone home that night if they hadn't fired first.


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

Better him than the police officer. There's a life lesson for ya, kid.


----------



## BSP268 (May 1, 2006)

it is all fun and games till you stoot an eye out!!!


----------

